# surf report



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

skunked
Fished the incoming from noon to about 330. High tide was at 230 but you would never know it the ocean was so calm.

we used live fiddlers, barnacles, shrimp, frozen mullet, fish bites frozen sand fleas and gulp shrimp. there were bait stealers but thats it.

Was hoping the piers were doing better I may try sec ave or smp this afternoon


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

mom..........thanks for the report.....JS


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

12/01/14 second verse same as the first 

what is up with fishing these days its been aweful


----------



## drw1985 (Oct 15, 2014)

Same here fish out going tide 4pm till about 830 nothing but a small whiting and a big toad fish


----------



## Saltyveins (Jun 29, 2013)

Past few times I went surf fishing I have been skunked. Inlet was almost as horrible. Went freshwater fishing today and caught four bowfin and a couple of bream and ity bity catfish. lol

The fishing has just been off lately. I went to some of my normal holes in the river that I always caught fish and not even a bite. I don't get it. Hopefully it picks up soon. Fishing is therapy for me. Haha


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Ill keep trying this week


----------



## surffishingsc (Mar 4, 2014)

Saltyveins where did you catch the Bowfins?


----------



## Saltyveins (Jun 29, 2013)

surffishingsc said:


> Saltyveins where did you catch the Bowfins?


Not too far from Peachtree landing.


----------



## surffishingsc (Mar 4, 2014)

What do they bite? I'm new to them. Read they are good fighters??


----------



## Saltyveins (Jun 29, 2013)

I was catching them on double bottom rig with regular worms. I was fishing for bream but they were hitting quicker. They do give a good hustle. Not good for eating though.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

They like shrimp too.


----------



## Bucktail Bucky (Sep 30, 2014)

Saltyveins said:


> I was catching them on double bottom rig with regular worms. I was fishing for bream but they were hitting quicker. They do give a good hustle. Not good for eating though.


 Bowfin AKA snakehead are very good for eating. As a matter of fact just about every chef in northern VA has them on their menu.


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

I don't think bowfin are the same as snakeheads.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Bucktail Bucky said:


> Bowfin AKA snakehead are very good for eating. As a matter of fact just about every chef in northern VA has them on their menu.


Nope. Not even close....


----------



## Landonsteen (Jul 9, 2013)

Bucktail Bucky said:


> Bowfin AKA snakehead are very good for eating. As a matter of fact just about every chef in northern VA has them on their menu.


Not even close to a snakehead. Bowfin are called mud fish sometimes though, but snakehead and bowfin are 2 different species.


----------

